

Show HN weekend project: Yet another HN reader - dangoldin
http://yahnr.com/

======
dangoldin
I was inspired by the NPR web apps post on here a week are so ago and just
wanted to play around with hosting a static site on S3 that's generated via a
cron job.

It's pretty simple but gave me an opportunity to play around with a few new
technologies.

~~~
Nightrider
Looks great. I wish there was a mobile view that looked similar.

~~~
dangoldin
Thanks! I should be able to make it responsive pretty quickly. I'm pretty much
using Bootstrap with minimal customization.

------
xijuan
Not bad, not bad at all!!!

~~~
dangoldin
Thanks! It's super minimal but I'll work on improving it.

